# And then there were four...



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Yep, I have two MORE fosters. First there was Gus, a puppy who has more energy than you can imagine, and Ellie, so sweet. Well Thursday I added two more. Meet Sweetie and Mona. Sweetie is 5 years old, weighs around 6#s and is a doll baby. Mona is 3 to 5 years old, we're not sure yet, and weighs 6 1/2#. If you are interested in these babies, fill out an application with SCMR. the first two pics are Sweetie with the long ears. Mona is the second two pics--look at those big ole eyes!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Oh gosh you have your hands full. I am this picture in my mind of them all doing zoomies. Adorable.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

mdbflorida said:


> Oh gosh you have your hands full. I am this picture in my mind of them all doing zoomies. Adorable.


Picture an entourage everywhere I go. They're so cute, I have this flock of little white dogs following me everywhere!


----------



## littlefluffbabies (Apr 17, 2013)

They are both just adorable! Maltese seem to look like puppies regardless of their age  I'm sure that they will find a wonderful forever home.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Tanner's Mom said:


> Picture an entourage everywhere I go. They're so cute, I have this flock of little white dogs following me everywhere!


Marti ... I am so inspired with how you are helping all these little fluff angels. 

I would like to do a little something for all these angel fluffs ... just like you and I did for Paige. 

Also, I was just in touch with Marj. When these precious fluff babies are ready for their forever homes ... I thought it would be nice for them to have matching bows (or, maybe a bow tie for the guys?) to go with their personalized dresses or vests. Thank you, Earth Angel, Marti, for all that you so lovingly do, to help this precious fluffs babies go on to enjoy a happy life. :heart::tender:


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Marie, that is so sweet of you. I'll e-mail you.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Bless you Marti! They are adorable!


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

Tanner's Mom said:


> Picture an entourage everywhere I go. They're so cute, I have this flock of little white dogs following me everywhere!


LOL! I feel like little Bo Peep sometimes too! Aren't they the cutest little things! Awesome work!


----------



## Ashley21 (May 2, 2012)

Oh my gosh they are both so adorable! I'm sure they will have no trouble finding a forever home soon.


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

These two babies are precious! Thanks for helping them! :aktion033:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Marti I don't know how you do it, look at those precious babies:wub: I'm so glad for earth angels like you.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Marti, you have a wonderful heart! i hope these cute babies find their homes soon


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Oh Marti they are beyond precious! These sweet babies are incredibly blessed to have found you and I know you will make sure that they find their perfect forever family one day soon too. I'm still working on DH about fostering or bringing fluff #2 into our home. I haven't made much progress on him yet, but I'm not done trying lol!  . Please keep us posted on how these beautiful babies are doing. Hugs.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh how sweet!! Thank you for fostering these little ones! You have a heart of gold!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Such sweet faces! I'm sure they will find their furrever homes soon!


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

These little angels are beautiful


----------



## ZoeyB's mom (Sep 17, 2013)

Oh how cute! Maybe one day I will be able to talk my husband into another baby so Zoey will have a playmate!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Such beautiful babies! Thank you for helping them, Marti.


----------

